# Crappie Report 2/19/14



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Couldn't have asked for a prettier day.  Fished from 7:30-4:30. We never really got on them until about 1 today...but man we dialed in on some slabs. We troll with 10 rods (6 out the back and 2 rods on each side up front) and there were quite a few times we had quadruple hook-ups! Action doesn't get much better than that. Had only caught 21 at 1pm, when we had them figured out we had 81 by 4:30pm. Not sure how many were keepers bc they are on ice to be cleaned tomorrow. I'd guess we kept 35 that were all over 10 inches. Big fish was 13 1/2 inches.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn! Nice slab in that picture. & 81 total fish count?! You guys really did have them dialed in! I sense a fish fry in the future.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*great photos*

I think we left too early in order to have lunch in Vernon. That was a 'hot' day for you guys.

Congrats.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

That is a great report. Catch a few for me!'


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

very nice


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nothing like a mess a crappie... Thanks for the report.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

near Bonifay? Nice slab, and a great day from your report.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

That first picture sure is pretty, of course that nice slab in the second picture is nice too. Is around that grass where you caught most of them?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Man, this post got me thinking about going crappie fishing next month when I head up towards Guntersville.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> near Bonifay? Nice slab, and a great day from your report.


Yes, this is Pate Lake (Pate Pond to some) that is between Bonifay, Caryville, and Vernon.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Trucker said:


> That first picture sure is pretty, of course that nice slab in the second picture is nice too. Is around that grass where you caught most of them?


:thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Was looking at the pics and saw the thing with the "81" on it and a light bulb went off over my head!! Been fishing all my life and can't imagine how many times I've asked " how many you reckon we got?" I ordered 4 of those five minutes after seeing that. That's one of the best things about a forum like this! Thanks for the pics!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

fish fry & great report & pics.
catch 'em up & thanks.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Was looking at the pics and saw the thing with the "81" on it and a light bulb went off over my head!! Been fishing all my life and can't imagine how many times I've asked " how many you reckon we got?" I ordered 4 of those five minutes after seeing that. That's one of the best things about a forum like this! Thanks for the pics!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


It really does come in handy. I picked it up a few months ago from academy. First time we went fishing with it we got skunked on freezing January morning on Talquin so dad said it was a curse lol. I use to to count how many we catch. Really need another to keep count of how many hit the ice chest. That would come in handy at the mullet hole. Don't wanna go over limit and hate having to dig them out and count them on the water.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

skiff89_jr said:


> Yes, this is Pate Lake (Pate Pond to some) that is between Bonifay, Caryville, and Vernon.


I live in Pace. I have not caught any crappie since moving to Florida 15 years ago. We moved here from Dallas area and I was used to going anytime and catching them. I am seriously craving some fried crappie!
Is Pate Lake open to everyone?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Katartizo said:


> I live in Pace. I have not caught any crappie since moving to Florida 15 years ago. We moved here from Dallas area and I was used to going anytime and catching them. I am seriously craving some fried crappie! Is Pate Lake open to everyone?


Not sure about Pate Lake, but if you know what your doing and have a boat there are a few crappie in escambia river. Maybe even more than a few. Check out quintette lake

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Katartizo said:


> I live in Pace. I have not caught any crappie since moving to Florida 15 years ago. We moved here from Dallas area and I was used to going anytime and catching them. I am seriously craving some fried crappie!
> Is Pate Lake open to everyone?


Yes, it is a public lake but the parking is on private land and there is a $3 parking fee.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Pate today*

Fished Pate today. 7 keepers 9.75 top 11.25 and one 13 incher. Lost two in 12 inch class right at the boat. 7 dinks and 4 warmouth tossed. Water 73 degrees. Couple of guys from Alabama had a couple dozen nice bluegills caught on crickets.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Try'n Hard said:


> Not sure about Pate Lake, but if you know what your doing and have a boat there are a few crappie in escambia river. Maybe even more than a few. Check out quintette lake
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Thanks. Soon as I am healed up I will give it a shot.


----------

